

Fruit of 4 years of 14 hours per day, 7 days a week - kirubakaran
http://www.killerbeanforever.com/

======
machine
Even if the film turns out to suck, you can't help but admire this guy's
dedication. I wish I had this sort of work ethic / commitment...

------
DarrenStuart
I have been waiting for this since I saw Killerbean 2.

I will pay to view this film.

------
anaphoric
My wife and I have watched the trailer several times and we love it. Two of
our friends are also excited about it.

I don't know how you will distribute it, but remember that you have four
customers willing to pay kronor here in northern Sweden!

------
henning
Hope that guy has a fucking good backup policy.

~~~
corentin
He was the lead animator on Matrix Reloaded. And, of course, he has this film
to show.

~~~
curi
i think he meant data backup

------
trekker7
If the film-maker is serious about the time he spent on this project... this
is pretty mind-blowing. I've never, ever heard of someone this passionate
about anything.

~~~
projectileboy
Not too far off of med school plus residency, etc., which lasts roughly twice
as long.

------
dcurtis
This shows some amazing dedication, but the beans don't have any facial
expressions so the emotion in their voices seem kind of strange.

Still, I'm pretty sure every kid on earth would love this movie, based on the
preview.

~~~
anaphoric
I am 40 and I love it. What does that say about me?

------
neelesh
The preview is awesome! Hats off to your dedication!

------
raju
Wow!!! That was amazing. And yes, your story is very inspirational.

Thank you. Looking forward to seeing the film on the big screen...

------
kthonline
KAZE : Ghost Warrior (HONOR IS LIFE)

One Person, Two Computers, Six Months

+

He show you all details in his book.

<http://www.kazeghostwarrior.com/flash/index.htm>
<http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1556222270>

------
Neoryder
You are an inspiration!

------
goodgoblin
It sucks.

(totally kidding!)

